# USAT S4 Rev install



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I did a search for a Revo specific install in a USAT S4 and didn't find one. Anyone out there that can help me through this? While I installed a revo in my Dash 9 5 or 6 years ago, the only thing I remember was how poor the installation instructions were for that application even though it was suppposedly plug and play.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is no plug and play unless you buy a Traintek drop in board. The USA Trains never had a socket.

You can do a quick and dirty, where you feed the main board from the motor outputs, but the lighting will most likely flicker or not work right.

I'd wire it up right. All the USAT locos are wired alike, the trucks have power and motor leads separated.

Randy, you did not say battery or track power.

Greg


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Try this site:

http://ovgrs.org/the-trains/battery-power-radio-control-and-sound/usa-trains-s-4/

Bill


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be running battery power.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Bill. That should help me a lot.


----------

